# oars picked up by mistake. Clay Hills take of San Juan. Friday 27th April



## fshhf (Apr 29, 2012)

Pair of black Cataract oars. 2 groups were at takeout ahead of us and one of them must have grabbed oars by mistake and added to their gear/trailer. We think the 2 groups were from Steamboat and the other Grand Junction. 

Please help connect us to these oars. Have another trip planned soon. 

feel free to call or email.

Thanks
(970) 209 4370


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*OARS*

We didn't pick them up and have sent an email to the other Steamboat/Durango Group. Hope to hear back in a few days from everyone. I will keep you posted.


----------



## jevc (May 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about those oars but I do like swim teams avatar. Reminds me of a nightmare.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jevc said:


> I don't know anything about those oars but I do like swim teams avatar. Reminds me of a nightmare.


Yeah how about a larger version of this. Looks to be a fairly vertical maneuver of some sort. 

As long as it doesn't bump someone bailing their boat in flatwater....


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's an AB rig, although that might be rumor. The park only identifies it as a 27' boat getting folded over in Warm Springs in 1984
2011 River Levels - Dinosaur National Monument

The Yampa peaked over 30k that year
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/co/nwis/d...984-08-30&site_no=09260050&referred_module=sw


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

No one from the Steamboat-Durango crew has them. A group from Utah ? was at the ramp same time as us perhaps try having Silas from the BLM call them. Good Luck


----------



## jevc (May 10, 2009)

here is another picture of the same boat a moment before the crash. Yes it was a 27 foot AB boat on a training trip in may 1984. not meaning to hijack and I am sure those oars will find their way home.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Try posting on the UtahRAfters Yahoo group?


----------



## walkingtree (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions ya'll, we'll try utah [email protected] yahoo group.
we have another trip coming up soon, sure would great karma to get us back our sticks. 
river ranger said he contacted TL's of parties that took off the 27th, so far they haven't manifested. bad juju using ill found oars!
cheers,


----------

